# Tópicos perdidos após o blackout do fórum!



## tozequio (22 Set 2006 às 23:36)

Por um acaso, deu-me a ideia de procurar os tópicos há muito perdidos do antigo fórum, e aqui está o resultado  

*Previsões segundo os Modelos [Março 2006] pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...meteopt+and+abril&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=2
*Previsões segundo os Modelos [Março 2006] pág.8*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...+and+meteorologia&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=2 
*Previsões segundo os Modelos [Março 2006] pág.15*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6631+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=135

*Patrão elogia “trabalho difícil” de limpeza de neve *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...2006"+and+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=1

*Seguimento [Fevereiro 2006] pág.80*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...80&pp=15+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=91
*Seguimento [Fevereiro 2006] pág.83*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...opt+and+fevereiro&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=2

*Situações Severas em Portugal da minha "base de dados": pesquisas e fotos minhas.*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=189+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=25

* Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo? pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...76&pp=40+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=27
*Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo? pág.3*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6183+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=127
*Foi você que pediu uma mini idade do gelo? pág.4*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...=lastpost+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=9

*Extremos Diários [Fevereiro 2006] pág.2*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...p?p=5488+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=22

*Riscos Naturais - Imagens*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=161+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=35

*Fórum português de Astronomia*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=179+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=40

*Aquecimento global pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...obal"+and+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=1
*Aquecimento global pág.2*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...obal"+and+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=6 (tópico dedicado ao Luper   )

*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=171+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=44
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.3*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=5914+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=186
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág 7*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=5982+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=194
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.11*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6071+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=121
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.12*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6104+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=164
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.19*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6425+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=180
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.22*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6601+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=183
*Seguimento [Março 2006] pág.23*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6641+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=176

* Neve Nogueira pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=150+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=53

*Eu quero fazer um apelo às mulheres para participarem também no fórum*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...php?t=57+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=55

*Época dos furacões nos EUA*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=176+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=63

*Fórum dos Professores*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=191+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=65

*¿Cual es el lugar más lluvioso de Portugal?*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...p?p=6254+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=85

*Artigos Científicos *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=190+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=96

*Previsões Primavera*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...p?t=160+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=122

*Neve nas "Alturas do Barroso" 26 de Fev*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=174+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=13

*Batemos o Recorde*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=162+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=14

*BRUTAL nevão em O Cebreiro - NÃO PERCAM *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...hp?t=167+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=90

*Mars 2006 ate ontem em Holanda *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...p?t=182+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=103

*Alerta - Tempestade pág.1 *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6578+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=131
*Alerta - Tempestade pág.2 *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6630+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=136

*Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro - Melgaço pág.1*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...p?t=159+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=145

*Nuvens fantásticas... *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...t&t=187+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=146

*Ciclone "Larry"*
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6549+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=184

*Previsões segundo os Modelos [Fevereiro 2006] *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...t&t=125+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=193

*NEVE Serra Estrela (Carnaval 2006) *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6033+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=195

*Ciclones Tropicais no Indico e Pacifico Sul *
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...?p=6597+meteopt&hl=pt-PT&gl=pt&ct=clnk&cd=196

etc etc etc

A melhor maneira para encontrar páginas é ir ao google e procurar por "meteopt", diria que todo o fórum perdido depois do blackout encontra-se por lá em cache  

Se estivesse em férias arranjava tempo para pôr tudo em ordem, organizava toda a informação perdida no fórum, mas agora é completamente impossível.


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 23:43)

Xi tanta coisa perdida 

Bom trabalho tozequio


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 00:03)

Estou a começar a construir o tópico, mas isto ainda vai levar muito tempo até ser terminado.

Contribuições também eram bem-vindas, em vez de fazermos colecções de cromos, fazemos colecção de tópicos perdidos


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 01:02)

O tópico inicial já cresceu mais um bocadinho, 200 resultados no Google "inspeccionados", já só faltam 5450 , a quantidade de informação que se perdeu é realmente tremenda


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 20:01)

Fil disse:


> Xi tanta coisa perdida
> 
> Bom trabalho tozequio



Não ha maneira de por esses topics em word ou qql coisa do genero???


----------



## Fil (24 Set 2006 às 03:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Não ha maneira de por esses topics em word ou qql coisa do genero???



Só se for fazendo copy paste  

Como esses tópicos acabarão eventualmente por ser apagados do cache do Google, o melhor seria guarda-los atraves do "Save Page As..." do browser, isto é se alguem os quiser preservar, porque já não dá para os repôr no forum como se nada tivesse acontecido.

Houve tópicos mesmo bons perdidos, principalmente os das fotos da neve


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 11:02)

Fil disse:


> Só se for fazendo copy paste
> 
> Como esses tópicos acabarão eventualmente por ser apagados do cache do Google, o melhor seria guarda-los atraves do "Save Page As..." do browser, isto é se alguem os quiser preservar, porque já não dá para os repôr no forum como se nada tivesse acontecido.
> 
> Houve tópicos mesmo bons perdidos, principalmente os das fotos da neve



Se calhar é melhor entao...O que acham??? E depois cria-se um topic inamovivel ou mesmo aqui, com os ficheiros...o que acham??? Quem se mete a frente para fazer isto ???


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:06)

O melhor seria mesmo criar uma pasta com todas as páginas guardadas no sistema de "save page as" já que, como o Fil disse, as páginas em cache do google acabam por ser substituídas, o ideal seria fazer isto o mais rapidamente possível. 

Eu posso ajudar, mas como infelizmente não tenho muito tempo não prometo nada


----------

